# Arimidex essential during cycle?



## jamison (Apr 29, 2012)

are ai's essential when cycling,or hcg?..can one just pct chlomide and tamoxifen for emergency gyno during the cycle?


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 29, 2012)

pct is for recovering your natural testosterone production, not for when gyno flares up

Yes bro I've mentioned this in every one of your threads, an AI is essential on cycle. Tamoxifen is good for emergencies, but dosing an AI daily throughout cycle is for preventing side effects. Not just gyno, water retention, high blood pressure, acne, libido issues etc. can all come from high estrogen. Arimidex @ .25mg every day is perfect for on cycle for most guys depending on how much gear and what compounds you're running.

I think part of your confusion is that tamoxifen or nolva is a serm, and so is clomid. They can technically be used to block estrogen receptors in breast tissue to stop the growth of gyno, or to block estro receptors in the hypothalamus to restore natural test production. Nolva is superior for gyno, clomid for pct. They could technically both work for either though. But again nolva is for when your ai dose isn't high enough and you start getting gyno, not in place of an AI.


----------



## teezhay (Apr 30, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> pct is for recovering your natural testosterone production, not for when gyno flares up
> 
> Yes bro I've mentioned this in every one of your threads, an AI is essential on cycle. Tamoxifen is good for emergencies, but dosing an AI daily throughout cycle is for preventing side effects. Not just gyno, water retention, high blood pressure, acne, libido issues etc. can all come from high estrogen. Arimidex @ .25mg every day is perfect for on cycle for most guys depending on how much gear and what compounds you're running.
> 
> I think part of your confusion is that tamoxifen or nolva is a serm, and so is clomid. They can technically be used to block estrogen receptors in breast tissue to stop the growth of gyno, or to block estro receptors in the hypothalamus to restore natural test production. Nolva is superior for gyno, clomid for pct. They could technically both work for either though. But again nolva is for when your ai dose isn't high enough and you start getting gyno, not in place of an AI.



Perfectly stated.


----------



## jamison (Apr 30, 2012)

i will ordering some arimidex immediatly,so i can start gearing


----------



## gamma (May 1, 2012)

DIG well said ^^^^^


----------



## Onedeep0811 (May 1, 2012)

jamison said:


> i will ordering some arimidex immediatly,so i can start gearing


I would try aromasin over arimidex any day. Aromasin is a suicide inhibitor unlike adex. Adex also really dries up ur joints.


----------



## jamison (May 1, 2012)

Yea,so now I am not gonna gear up until I can get some aromasin,...but if I can't,fuck it.....bite the bullet I guess...I have almost figured out how will cycle though,when I finalize it,I will post


----------



## XxGetLeanxX (May 1, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> pct is for recovering your natural testosterone production, not for when gyno flares up
> 
> Yes bro I've mentioned this in every one of your threads, an AI is essential on cycle. Tamoxifen is good for emergencies, but dosing an AI daily throughout cycle is for preventing side effects. Not just gyno, water retention, high blood pressure, acne, libido issues etc. can all come from high estrogen. Arimidex @ .25mg every day is perfect for on cycle for most guys depending on how much gear and what compounds you're running.
> 
> I think part of your confusion is that tamoxifen or nolva is a serm, and so is clomid. They can technically be used to block estrogen receptors in breast tissue to stop the growth of gyno, or to block estro receptors in the hypothalamus to restore natural test production. Nolva is superior for gyno, clomid for pct. They could technically both work for either though. But again nolva is for when your ai dose isn't high enough and you start getting gyno, not in place of an AI.



I echo this completely, well said


----------



## Digitalash (May 1, 2012)

jamison said:


> Yea,so now I am not gonna gear up until I can get some aromasin,...but if I can't,fuck it.....bite the bullet I guess...I have almost figured out how will cycle though,when I finalize it,I will post




arimidex is cheaper, no reason for a suicidal inhibitor like aromasin except during pct really. Not sure what you mean by "bite the bullet" but if you're saying if you cant get it you'll cycle anyway that's not a smart attitude at all. There are plenty of places to get Ai's if you ask around and find someone with a good reputation.


----------



## ajburnett34 (May 1, 2012)

I know you guys gonna eat me alive for this but i bought a hd from bpi. Its all i have as an anti estrogen, it wont counter effect with my sustanon and winny cycle im currently on if i take it everyday right?


----------



## Digitalash (May 1, 2012)

"a hd from bpi" please elaborate as I don't know what you mean


----------



## ajburnett34 (May 1, 2012)

It is an anti estrogen and an AI product made by bpi. A-HD..i couldnt get the real aridimex


----------



## Digitalash (May 1, 2012)

I feel certain you could get real arimidex, it's not hard. What are the ingredients in this product? I personally would not use it with a test cycle as you will probably need a good deal more estrogen suppression (if that product does much of anything at all). At least have nolva on hand for when your titties start to develop


there are plenty of research chem companies, look around. The link in my sig is to purchase peptides and I've used their arimidex for months with no issues (cruising).


----------



## ajburnett34 (May 1, 2012)

Can you direct me to were ican buy aridimex?


----------



## jamison (May 1, 2012)

I got some aromasin/arimidex,hopefully on the way...if no go,I will try your link digi,bro you have been real informative when I ask questions digi,I appreciate that very much bro


----------



## Digitalash (May 1, 2012)

Not a problem man, always glad to help. Pm me whenever you need something


----------



## jamison (May 1, 2012)

10 4....I am stoked and I can't wait to transform my body into something awesome,I know it takes time,patience,dedication,self motivation,along with self control..the people on this site are great


----------



## gamma (May 3, 2012)

this is otc and its getting alot of buzz lately http://www.blacklionresearch.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/formeronpageshot1.png


----------



## SuperLift (May 3, 2012)

I would say yes arimidex or another ai is essential while on cycle. I just choose to use arimidex because I get it from my doctor for free.


----------



## jamison (May 3, 2012)

well i am not as fortunate as you there bud,but i am working on getting some to me for OCT.....My buddy is using the same gear and he isnt using an AI at all and i asked him about any gyno flare ups and he says he aint had shit..i guess some people are different than others...i plan on doing this the right way


----------



## rocker44 (May 3, 2012)

its not just for gyno, its also for bloat and acne.


----------



## Digitalash (May 3, 2012)

yeah there are other reasons to use an AI, also most people who don't research on the web don't do things correctly. Plenty of people learn about aas from some football player at school, or that big dude at the gym whos just trying to make money, even the pros back in the day didn't do things "correctly" by todays standards. Just because some get away without any permanent issues doesn't mean everyone does. Not to mention the fact that if you don't do something to control water retention you will probably not look so hot on cycle, you'll have more acne, higher blood pressure, and if it gets too high estrogen can start to affect your sex drive no matter how much test you're on. Gyno is the more permanent one, plus whatever damage that high blood pressure is doing to your body each cycle


----------



## jamison (May 3, 2012)

well said





Digitalash said:


> yeah there are other reasons to use an AI, also most people who don't research on the web don't do things correctly. Plenty of people learn about aas from some football player at school, or that big dude at the gym whos just trying to make money, even the pros back in the day didn't do things "correctly" by todays standards. Just because some get away without any permanent issues doesn't mean everyone does. Not to mention the fact that if you don't do something to control water retention you will probably not look so hot on cycle, you'll have more acne, higher blood pressure, and if it gets too high estrogen can start to affect your sex drive no matter how much test you're on. Gyno is the more permanent one, plus whatever damage that high blood pressure is doing to your body each cycle


----------



## SuperLift (May 3, 2012)

I hear ya! All depends on the individual.  Just good to be on the safe side.  And yes it also helps with bloat.


----------

